

John Sculley Tells The Real Story of Steve Jobs' 'Firing' - bdking
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidcoursey/2012/01/13/john-sculley-tells-the-real-story-of-steve-jobs-firing/

======
gamechangr
I wish this story would have been written while Jobs was alive.....makes you
wonder if it's true!

